# Yamaha DVD-S1800BL --> Wow



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been looking for a SACD/DVD-A player for a while now. I have been considering one of the Oppo Blu-ray players with support of said audio codecs. Yesterday I came across the Yamaha DVD-S1800BL Up-conversion DVD/SACD/DVD-A player on Amazon for $80. It's riddled full of cool features including some pretty impressive DACs, Faroudja DCDi processing, and even 6 analog outputs. I probably would have turned my head at a price over $100 but for $80?! I think I know where part of my tax return is going!

One of the reviews says this unit does a better job at up-converting DVDs than his Blu-ray player. I have the LG BD-370 Blu-ray player. Do you think the DVD-S1800BL will beat out my Blu-ray player in terms of up-converting quality?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never used an LG Product so I really do not have any experience. Faroudja really came out on the forefront of Video Processing. They make a quality chip and standalone Processor. Of late, Silicon Optix (Realta, Reon) have really been testing the best of the various Processing Chips.

80 Dollars sounds like a great price for the Yamaha. Another consideration is the video performance of your Display as you can use it to handle the deinterlacing and so forth.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

My real problem (after a lot of consideration) is that it only sends sacd over analog which takes out receiver processing for crossovers and speaker distances. That REALLY ruins the sound.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have never really used or thought that Yamaha are well known for making great DVD players, AV amps yes but not so sure about there players, does sound like a good deal though...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

While I am a big fan of Yamaha in general, I have to agree that DVD has not been their high point. Most of their players have been made for them by others, with or without added Yamaha designed electronics, and some have, frankly, been real "dogs." For $80, however, it seems like a reasonable player, but I would not expect much difference with the LG. The LG that I have is every bit as good as the Yamahas that I have worked on with the exception of a few of the really high end units.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
OPPO's DV-980h would be the perfect player. Unfortunately, since OPPO discontinued DVD Players, the prices of used OPPO DVD Players have really risen. However, it is awesome to have SACD over HDMI.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> OPPO's DV-980h would be the perfect player. Unfortunately, since OPPO discontinued DVD Players, the prices of used OPPO DVD Players have really risen. However, it is awesome to have SACD over HDMI.
> Cheers,
> JJ


yeah they sure have... wow. I plan to get one some day but they are rising in cost.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> OPPO's DV-980h would be the perfect player. Unfortunately, since OPPO discontinued DVD Players, the prices of used OPPO DVD Players have really risen. However, it is awesome to have SACD over HDMI.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Pretty weird phenomenon huh? Thanks for the opinions. I am going to go ahead and buy it tomorrow and if it stinks....well it was only $80.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Toby Jack said:


> Pretty weird phenomenon huh? Thanks for the opinions. I am going to go ahead and buy it tomorrow and if it stinks....well it was only $80.


At least you will have a spare player lying about if needed, I was considering getting another DVD player with SACD/DVD-Audio capability but will probably get another Oppo, may be S/H or the lower spec BD player....


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone considered the Pioneer DV-610AV, it passes SACD over hdmi


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

goonstopher said:


> Has anyone considered the Pioneer DV-610AV, it passes SACD over hdmi


I used to have a Pioneer 757 DVD player although it passed SACD & DVD-Audio over i-link but it was very good from memory...


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

goonstopher said:


> Has anyone considered the Pioneer DV-610AV, it passes SACD over hdmi


That's a good looking player. Not a bad price either.


----------



## yukonwill (Mar 1, 2010)

Excellent price! Reliable too.


----------

